# Academy deal alert.



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

Hookset 6" wading belt reg. 59.99 marked 
down to 12.48. This is at the I-10 and Bunkerhill
store. They have about 6 left.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Already have one but that's a sweet deal


----------



## jweezie2315 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dang. I need to check the local academy.

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Went at lunch to check Academy on 183 in Austin and they did not even sell the Hookset Brand at the store.


----------



## jweezie2315 (Dec 3, 2012)

They had about 20 in Beaumont. Buddy of mine picked up 5 for me (they'll make good gifts). They had to do a price override at checkout though.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm here at the bunker hill store now and there aren't anymore. Unless they aren't next to the 4 inch belts

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

Had about 10 left at noon at the Academy on 1960 at 69. Minus one...


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

heh... just bought one a few months ago at regular price. Just my luck.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanx for looking out for the rest of us. Green to you!!!!!!!


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Captain53 said:


> Went at lunch to check Academy on 183 in Austin and they did not even sell the Hookset Brand at the store.


None at the Brodie location either.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Not sure what is going on with this because the store at 59 & Kirby had them but listed differently. I even priced checked them.

I did score an H20 tackle bag for $29.99. Used these for years. Cannot beat this bag for the price


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BTW, if you can find that belt for the $12, that is the deal of 2Cool history. My favorite belt, I would have bought them all.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

I called around none in tomball or spring had a few in the woodlands I got two 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

There's probably nothing else for sale in retail, anywhere, that will pay dividends as large and last as long as the Hookset wade belt, price relative to quality. You guys that got them SCORED.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

After leaving, I went back just to make sure I was not missing something. I actually talked to the main store manager and she explained that clearance items can be priced on a store by store basis. She wouldn't budge.


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

Only the 6" back support belts were reduced. The 4" belts weren't.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Trout Wrangler said:


> Only the 6" back support belts were reduced. The 4" belts weren't.


Even better, ha ha!


----------



## jweezie2315 (Dec 3, 2012)

I just picked mine up from my buddy. One was the 6 inch but the other 4 are the 4 inch ones. Somehow he got them to mark them all down. 

I've got to get into the store myself with all the great deals that I've seen people post.

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> After leaving, I went back just to make sure I was not missing something. I actually talked to the main store manager and she explained that *clearance items can be priced on a store by store basis*. She wouldn't budge.


I thought this was already understood with all Academy deals. It's YMMV !!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Lexy1 said:


> I thought this was already understood with all Academy deals. It's YMMV !!!


Your mileage may very? I am old.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Your mileage may very? I am old.


Nah, I'm about your age too. We just need to take a NETLingo101.
Here is a crash course:
CLICK HERE.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Got a 80.00 Magellan wading jacket for 9.98


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Noticed yesterday that Academy had their $60 H2O rods on sale in the cammo and reg for 20$. Some guy had 8 for his lake house. 

I picked up a couple of the spinning rods for the kids. 7' med with fast tip 1/4-1/2 wts. Stopped by the Willowbrook store and they did not have the rods marked but looked them up and they were on sale too just not marked at that store.

No wading belts there at all.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Picked up the last two at 1960 and 290. Thanks. I gotta go back now and look for the H2O bag!


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

My academy has Em but at full price ?


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Blank Czech said:


> My academy has Em but at full price ?


Did you scan one? Conroe Academy had three marked 59.99$ I took one to the scanner and it was 12.48$ I got all three.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

They have them at academy on voss and westimer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Have 2 left at the 290 Antoine store. $60 sticker but rings up for $12.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Also got a $120 Coleman stove for $40. 

Calls, supplemental feed, and camping gear were heavily discounted.

My streak of not walking out of Academy with out shedding at least $50 continues!


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Pearland academy at 288 had a couple of box's of the 6in wading belts. They were on the top shelf had to open it up. I got mine out and put it back on top.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bonkers said:


> Picked up the last two at 1960 and 290. Thanks. I gotta go back now and look for the H2O bag!


Get you some! In the picture below, the top back is is the one I have had for almost 2 years. Looks almost new because of boat use only and rarely gets wet. It cost $49.99.

The bag on the bottom is the more expensive one. So an incredible deal at $29.99!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Went on my lunch break to the Webster store and they were cleaned out. Hauled *** up to the Almeda store on a whim and they had one left and I snagged it. It was hanging with the 4" belts. Guess it's my lucky day.


----------



## GripandRip (May 2, 2016)

academy on 249 and 1960 only has 4"...booooo


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

The 290 and 34th store had a handful remaining; I bought 2 because the great price.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Z Did you get them to ck the price online? 

45/SC was marking items down right and left the other day while Willowbrook did not but when they pulled the id up the items were on sale off the web inventory.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

JimD said:


> Z Did you get them to ck the price online?
> 
> 45/SC was marking items down right and left the other day while Willowbrook did not but when they pulled the id up the items were on sale off the web inventory.


Did not but it looks like the price of the 4 inch are $49.99 online. Not sure if it is just the 6 inch that was suppose to be on sale. Anything is possible but the manager on duty last night would not budge for me.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Just found 3 of them.. Got them off the shelf! Gonna give 2 of them away to a couple of friends and keep one as an extra for me.:doowapsta
Gus


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

*Don't always trust the marked price.*

Swung by the new Academy on the south side of San Antonio and they were marked clearance at $49.99. None on the rack, but found one hanging in the middle of the 4". Decided to get it anyway as I have been needing a new belt and $10 off is better than nothing. At the register it rang up $12.98!!!

Also grabbed a couple of loose rod holders that had the right sized slot, but couldn't find a price anywhere. Told the girl at the register, she checked with the manager and he couldn't find them in the system so he said to just give them to me. I offered a couple bucks each, but she said " nope, they're free".:walkingsm


----------



## Firetigr (May 1, 2012)

I picked up a few of the belts at the store in Portland. They rang up $12.48. 
Great deal!


----------



## GripandRip (May 2, 2016)

Got the last two at 290 and 34th


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Just got the last one in pearland. Had no tags so I had to stand there while they got the right price...worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I got lucky and found 3 of the 6" at the Pasadena store 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Make sure you SCAN all items you want to buy anytime you go!!!

I cannot reiterate this more...items are "marked down" at a price and when you scan them they are can sometimes be mis-marked and much cheaper!

I have seen $100 items on sale for $40 and scanned the items and they are only $4!! It is amazing at times and I have confronted the managers of each store and they all say the same thing....it is a great deal and we know it and enjoy!!! I think it is a great marketing ploy as it brings people INTO the store more with sales!!!

I have saved at least 50% on items I want just by scanning them in the isles before I buy.

Try it next time you go. It is usually the marked down items but it can be the regular items if you can find them.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

bonkers said:


> Make sure you SCAN all items you want to buy anytime you go!!!
> 
> I cannot reiterate this more...items are "marked down" at a price and when you scan them they are can sometimes be mis-marked and much cheaper!
> 
> ...


x2 on what Bonkers said. Saw a Frogg Togg rain jacket marked down to $25, scanned it and it was actually priced at $14!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Guess I need to head back to academy for the 5th time in as many days. Spend the afternon scanning my "wants" and see if hit jackpot. Perhaps a new castaway, waterloo or shimano rod or more mirrolures. í ½í±


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

So can anybody out there help me out and tell me where any are left? I've looked around League City and Pearland & nada. Or maybe one of you kind hearted, wadefishin gents would sell one?? Any help is mucho appreciated...


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Zeitgeist said:


> Get you some! In the picture below, the top back is is the one I have had for almost 2 years. Looks almost new because of boat use only and rarely gets wet. It cost $49.99.
> 
> The bag on the bottom is the more expensive one. So an incredible deal at $29.99!


Got the last one...hehe. It is nice for $30 witht he bottom on it. I'm gonna use it well.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I just went up to the relatively new one in Cypress near Grand Pkwy and they don't have any of the 4" or 6" left.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

spotsndots said:


> I just went up to the relatively new one in Cypress near Grand Pkwy and they don't have any of the 4" or 6" left.


The Academy at 290 and 1960 has about 5 4" belts if you can talk the manager into reducing the prices.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

That's the other weird thing. The pricing on sales and clearance is never consistent store to store. I'd pay full price for most things if they would just carry saltwater tackle worth a **** up here around Austin.


----------



## MonsterFish (Jun 22, 2016)

I'll give someone $40 for one if your interested, I live in Austin Texas send me a PM


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you whoever left 1 6" belt at the Portland store.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice find....did you roll over to the SPID store also, and check there? The manager told us the SPID store is their national leader for shoplifting. (ouch)


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

Aggieangler said:


> Nice find....did you roll over to the SPID store also, and check there? The manager told us the SPID store is their national leader for shoplifting. (ouch)


I was at the SPID store over the weekend and they had a bunch of the 4" belts but none of them were on sale. Yeah Corpus is bad for shoplifting...

I decided to check out the Portland store just to see what they had and sure enough they actually had 1 belt left. I would have thought they would be all gone by now.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Guess I need to head back to academy for the 5th time in as many days. Spend the afternon scanning my "wants" and see if hit jackpot. Perhaps a new castaway, waterloo or shimano rod or more mirrolures. ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


Yes sir, I believe it's how deal hunters work. I've seen couple guys loaded up the basket full of items standing and the scanner and going one by one. I do not think he needs all of those :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Anybody find anymore of the belts in the Houston area???


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Only 4 inch belts left and they rang up for $50.

Some H2O bags left, a few had Clearance signs, but think they have been picked over. Had some nice Plano bags for $50.

Some deals on line but not what it was like last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Found one at academy in webster in a basket behind the fishing counter. It had the display sticker taped on to it with no packaging. It scanned for $12.49 so I grabbed it. Weird bc it was clearly larger than the 4 inch but still smaller than the 6. I didn't ask too many questions though. I very well could have got the last one in Texas


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

My daughter and exwife found me one in San Antonio so I would have a back up. Lol my original one is about 5 yrs old and still looks new. Tough wade belt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

I was on the phone with 3 different stores in San Antonio area yesterday. Each store showed to have some in stock on the computer. When I asked them to physically grab 2 off the shelf, they could not be found. The stores showed 3, 8 & 11 in stock. None could find a single one. One guy searched for about 10-15 minutes while on the phone with me.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

That Stinks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

The ones I found in my store were on the top shelf under other belts and wading stuff piled on top like they were moved off the rack and getting ready to take them down for good. Have them check any boxes on the shelves near the wading gear and look behind the hanging waders. Some people will toss them back there to save or just misplaced.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

TxMav said:


> I was on the phone with 3 different stores in San Antonio area yesterday. Each store showed to have some in stock on the computer. When I asked them to physically grab 2 off the shelf, they could not be found. The stores showed 3, 8 & 11 in stock. None could find a single one. One guy searched for about 10-15 minutes while on the phone with me.


Big mistake on calling. That guy prolly bought them all.
In the past, I talked to few young guys in the fishing dept. They normally are the ones who got all the good deals.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

I picked up two of the H2O bags for $30, and a Magellan jacket for $10. Found four or five more of the big H2O bags at another store but all had the tags removed. I assumed this was by the store so the cashier wouldn't scan them and have them ring up at $30. They were marked on clearance for $60 on the shelf. I thought about bringing one of my bags and the receipt in from the car to show them what they should ring up as, but I was running late and didn't want to mess with it.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a couple extra wading belts. Pm me or text me 281-748-6781 if interested.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

y'all notice any breathable waders on sale?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I hit one today, no belts or jackets. I got two pair of thermals for half price. I'd of bought a few sets of jackets/pants for $20 if they had those on sale.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Academy*



Drundel said:


> I hit one today, no belts or jackets. I got two pair of thermals for half price. I'd of bought a few sets of jackets/pants for $20 if they had those on sale.


Went to the Academy in port Arthur/Nederland. Had about a dozen of the wader belts...checked/scanned the price, $49.99. Did the same with the H2O bags, $59.99.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Yep...clearance varies from Academy store to store, concerning pricing sometimes. It seems like the discount level is somehow set by the store manager for items not on chain-wide clearance.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Ethan Hunt said:


> y'all notice any breathable waders on sale?


I think you missed it by a couple weeks. They had all the Game Winner waders for 50% off. The breathable ones were $70.

Still not quite as good as the $25 Hodgeman TAC breathable ones I picked up 2 years ago though!


----------



## aviator04 (Sep 11, 2011)

I was at one of the San Antonio stores on Saturday and they told me that they had 8 of the belts in stock, but they were never able to locate them for me. The guy was very helpful and actually tried to locate them. I looked in all of the sections top and bottom. The store up the road showed 11 in stock with the same results...go figure.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Billygoat said:


> I think you missed it by a couple weeks. They had all the Game Winner waders for 50% off. The breathable ones were $70.
> 
> Still not quite as good as the $25 Hodgeman TAC breathable ones I picked up 2 years ago though!


I found the $25 hodgmans couple weeks ago. I found another pair as well but they are all size small.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't know if this is everywhere, but I saw Suffix 832 braid for $16 at the pearland academy


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

of course people are already listing the hookset wading belts in the classifieds on here. "$30 usually $59.99 brand new" pretty crappy if you ask me. the deal alerts should be for helping out the fellow fisherman on here, not to take advantage.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

x2, not the point of the thread


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

aviator04 said:


> I was at one of the San Antonio stores on Saturday and they told me that they had 8 of the belts in stock, but they were never able to locate them for me. The guy was very helpful and actually tried to locate them. I looked in all of the sections top and bottom. The store up the road showed 11 in stock with the same results...go figure.


I spoke to those 2 stores and a third on the phone last week. Either the belts are hidden, misplaced or their inventory is incorrect. I was driving to SA from Austin when I called the first store. By the time I had talked to all 3 stores, I was in SA already and nobody could find the belts. Fortunately, I had other reasons for driving to SA so I was going to be there anyway. Was just hoping to kill 2 birds with one stone on trip. No such luck. Frustrating that they can't get their inventory straight.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> of course people are already listing the hookset wading belts in the classifieds on here. "$30 usually $59.99 brand new" pretty crappy if you ask me. the deal alerts should be for helping out the fellow fisherman on here, not to take advantage.


Yeah, I understand about making few bucks on the deal but hoarding all the stuffs from a "deal alert" and posting a sale of those here for more than 2X the cost is just uncool. :hairout:


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

I took advantage of the sale but I knew that if I bought 2 for $30 and wanted to keep just one I could sell the other and make my money back or some. I didn't sell mine. I gave it away as a gift instead. Still I may have sold it to a friend for $25 or $30 myself. I get my money back and a good belt and he gets a good deal on a good belt.
Shouldn't knock others for wanting to get their money back.
Now if they bought 3 or 4 and are selling them all for that price then they should be scolded.
But I wont scold someone like a retired disabled veteran living on his pension and disability trying to make ends meet and he buys a spare belt to get his moeny back. Not a problem in my mind and heart.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Just be careful when ordering rods. Apparently this is the new way to ship them. So, if you order a one piece, it will probably show up as a two piece, lol.


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

Brian Castille said:


> Just be careful when ordering rods. Apparently this is the new way to ship them. So, if you order a one piece, it will probably show up as a two piece, lol.


I would have took a page out of Elvis' book and "Return to Sender"... what rod was it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Mattikins said:


> I would have took a page out of Elvis' book and "Return to Sender"... what rod was it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Lol. Just a throw down all star freshwater rod. Not expensive or anything but could have been. They are sending another one. Hopefully packaged better lol.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

Lexy1 said:


> Yeah, I understand about making few bucks on the deal but hoarding all the stuffs from a "deal alert" and posting a sale of those here for more than 2X the cost is just uncool. :hairout:


Or maybe they are allowing people to buy a $50 belt for $30? Who cares, they're trying to make a buck. Maybe that get stuck with belts they can't sell and lose money?


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

bmccle said:


> Or maybe they are allowing people to buy a $50 belt for $30? Who cares, they're trying to make a buck. Maybe that get stuck with belts they can't sell and lose money?


Yes i have belts that i bought to sell but i doubt to many folks were willing to drive to New Orleans or Lafayette, LA for a Hookset belt. 
I guess i could have just posted on here that the Academy in New Orleans and Lafayette have belts and i guess some of yall would have drove over there for a belt or yall could just buy them from me for a $15 profit.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Brian Castille said:


> Lol. Just a throw down all star freshwater rod. Not expensive or anything but could have been. They are sending another one. Hopefully packaged better lol.


Replacement rod broken in 3 pieces, lol. At least they just offered my money back.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> of course people are already listing the hookset wading belts in the classifieds on here. "$30 usually $59.99 brand new" pretty crappy if you ask me. the deal alerts should be for helping out the fellow fisherman on here, not to take advantage.





Lexy1 said:


> Yeah, I understand about making few bucks on the deal but hoarding all the stuffs from a "deal alert" and posting a sale of those here for more than 2X the cost is just uncool. :hairout:





bmccle said:


> Or maybe they are allowing people to buy a $50 belt for $30? Who cares, they're trying to make a buck. Maybe that get stuck with belts they can't sell and lose money?





HuntNFishNick said:


> Yes i have belts that i bought to sell but i doubt to many folks were willing to drive to New Orleans or Lafayette, LA for a Hookset belt.
> I guess i could have just posted on here that the Academy in New Orleans and Lafayette have belts and i guess some of yall would have drove over there for a belt or yall could just buy them from me for a $15 profit.


There was a Leica rangefinder deal someone posted on TBH back in July/August or so. They sold out quickly. Turns out one of the members bought a bunch, like 8 of them. He then turned around and sold them at his cost (plus shipping) to any of the other members who missed out on the deal. I was one of the people who was thankful to buy from him as I had a Wyoming antelope hunt coming up. Very nice of him, he could have easily pocketed about $200 per rangefinder on eBay.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

justletmein said:


> There was a Leica rangefinder deal someone posted on TBH back in July/August or so. They sold out quickly. Turns out one of the members bought a bunch, like 8 of them. He then turned around and sold them at his cost (plus shipping) to any of the other members who missed out on the deal. I was one of the people who was thankful to buy from him as I had a Wyoming antelope hunt coming up. Very nice of him, he could have easily pocketed about $200 per rangefinder on eBay.


Kuddos to him but he probably didn't drive out of state for them either.


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

Well folks, I picked up one of them Hookset belts from Nick, he came out to Freeport and met me on my lunch break. Not only got me a belt I couldn't find at 4 Academy's I went to, but met me when it was convenient for me. And saved me plenty on buying a new belt, I appreciate the mans efforts.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

CorkyFanB said:


> Well folks, I picked up one of them Hookset belts from Nick, he came out to Freeport and met me on my lunch break. Not only got me a belt I couldn't find at 4 Academy's I went to, but met me when it was convenient for me. And saved me plenty on buying a new belt, I appreciate the mans efforts.


Yeah he drove to Alvin to meet me I got 2 of em thanks Nick


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

I just thought I would add that anyone that picked up one of the Hookset Belts and is looking for a rod holder to attach to it I found mine at HEB Plus in Flour Bluff. I went to Academy and Roy's and couldn't find a rod holder, I was really surprised to find out HEB had a decent selection of fishing tackle.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah that HEB in the Bluff has a nice little tackle department, can deff save ya in a pinch. The HEB in Portland is not too bad either if you're in a jam.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Lexy1 said:


> Big mistake on calling. That guy prolly bought them all.
> In the past, I talked to few young guys in the fishing dept. They normally are the ones who got all the good deals.


Very true. My b-i-l works there and is always texting me pictures of the awesome deals he gets.... and of course it's always the last one. Sorry MFer.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bull Red said:


> Very true. My b-i-l works there and is always texting me pictures of the awesome deals he gets.... and of course it's always the last one. Sorry MFer.


I'm not really a selfish guy but personally I think posting a deal alert here is about the same as posting a fishing honey hole. You guys know very well what happens after it's posted. :work:
Years ago, I saw few people posted some good fishing spots on here but no more after they learned what happened.


----------



## MikeD0904 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am in the market for some breathable waders myself. I usually try to hit my area Academy's for some deals. I've yet to find a pair yet. May just bite the bullet but then it would be my luck. Lol


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Some I see crying about it we're involved in selling guns and ammo to 2coolers at way elevated prices during BHO's second election when ammo and gun prices were thru the roof. Or is that different?

If it is please educate me and I'll stand corrected. I really don't care what someone else does with their money, hunting, or fishing gear but I can't help but notice the hypocrisy


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Lexy1 said:


> I'm not really a selfish guy but personally I think posting a deal alert here is about the same as posting a fishing honey hole. You guys know very well what happens after it's posted. :work:
> Years ago, I saw few people posted some good fishing spots on here but no more after they learned what happened.


I fished one of those spots last night and it still has all the same fish there!! Go figure! I thought for sure they would have left by now...:walkingsm


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

Lexy1 said:


> I'm not really a selfish guy but personally I think posting a deal alert here is about the same as posting a fishing honey hole. You guys know very well what happens after it's posted. :work:
> Years ago, I saw few people posted some good fishing spots on here but no more after they learned what happened.


You are kidding.....right??hwell:


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

None at the store on Pearland pkwy.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Fellas, 

The clearance 6" hookset belt is probably all gone in the stores. But you can still find some 4" ones which I prefer anyways still ringing up regular price $49.99. Here's a way to get em for the clearance price of $12.48. Just ask the manager on duty if they can price match. I needed to get 2, one for me & one for my cousin. So first location, West oaks mall Academy no deal, manager won't budge. Tip, go to location that shows more than 3 in their inventory for the 6" belt. Trust me you won't find any at those locations because their inventory is WRONG! Went to bunker hill location which shows 5-7 of the six inch Hookset belts in their inventory(reality zero). Problem only 1 four inch Hookset belt left & lady manager who was really sweet & understanding was willing to price match for $12.48. Just copy the photo of the price tag/bar code of the $59.99 six inch Hookset belt that I posted below & save to your phone to show them. It will ring up $12.48. Went to Rosenberg location a few days later & they have about ten 4" belts left in a brown box on top shelf. Lady manager was cool & sold one to me for $12.48 (showed them photo of price tag for them to ring up). So my cuz got a new Hookset belt too on clearance priceðŸ˜„. Good luck hunting fellas




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Lexy1 said:


> I'm not really a selfish guy but personally I think posting a deal alert here is about the same as posting a fishing honey hole. You guys know very well what happens after it's posted. :work:
> .


Buy what you want or need then post the deal.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Ugly but only $12 so I got 2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

I use the same bag and it works great. I went to the webster store 2 days ago and picked up another one. They also had the smaller ones for $7 and I grabbed one of them too.


----------



## CoreyB (Jan 28, 2017)

I got a new hookset from santa but i think he paid full price.


----------

